# Help Identify Pole Saw Blade?



## baumgrenze (Jul 10, 2017)

I inherited several 14" pole saw blades from a 'Scotch' neighbor we all called 'Mac.' I won't be able to use all of them and would like to post them on craigslist. I tried an image search on Google and never found this hole pattern. I'd like to describe them accurately.

All of them are devilishly sharp. Mac was a retired line engineer and he liked to use his hands.

Does anyone know who made these blades? I measured the holes with a dial caliper that once belonged to Mac. I put my best guess as to bolt sizes on the closeup image. (FWIW - in words a #10 bolt (0.193",) a #20 (0.323") bolt closer to the butt end, and then an oval to fit a #10 bolt, but twice as long as it is wide.)

IMG http://imgur.com/a/0Lj47 






I hope this worked. The URL for the image looks 'strange' to me.

I'm open to 'help' if it did not work

thanks
baumgrenze


----------



## redlawn 78 (Aug 30, 2017)

did u ever get any answers on these saws?


----------



## ray benson (Aug 30, 2017)

Looks like a Fanno blade
https://www.google.com/search?q=ext...AUICygC&biw=1601&bih=788#imgrc=plGFf83ZycwmOM:


----------



## baumgrenze (Apr 7, 2019)

Much belated thanks to you, Ray.

Yes, they appear to be the Fanno FI-13s-B blade:

http://www.fannosaw.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=4&zenid=969c94ec287d96f36942590346644f07

With your pointing me to the right name I quickly found this on Fanno's website.

baumgrenze



ray benson said:


> Looks like a Fanno blade
> https://www.google.com/search?q=ext...AUICygC&biw=1601&bih=788#imgrc=plGFf83ZycwmOM:


----------

